# My daughter is off to The Bahamas...



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

She is getting married this week at a _Sandals_ resort.

I am _soooooooooo_ happy for her. She's an awesome daughter; her husband-to-be is a great guy, too!

She is our _only_ child and it is hard to believe she will be married in a few days. :drunk

(This means I'm old--YIKES!!!!) :kma

Star :troll


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

That's great!  Going to the Bahamas? That should be fun. I'll volunteer to be their tour guide. :banana


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

heavymetal said:


> That's great!  :thanks Going to the Bahamas? *Yep!* That should be fun. * I hope they have a nice wedding and party like crazy! *I'll volunteer to be their tour guide. :banana


 :rofl

Star :lol


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

That sounds so romantic. I would love to go to the Bahamas. :banana


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Becky said:


> meggiehamilton said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds so romantic. I would love to go to the Bahamas. :banana
> ...


 :agree

Maybe some day, we can _all_ get a chance to go!

Star :b


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

leilanistar said:


> She is getting married this week at a _Sandals_ resort.
> 
> I am _soooooooooo_ happy for her. She's an awesome daughter; her husband-to-be is a great guy, too!
> 
> ...


That's great! Hope they have a wonderful time.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Awesome! Sounds like they'll have plenty fun!
You should've gone too though


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Szattam said:


> Awesome! Sounds like they'll have plenty fun!
> You should've gone too though


Yes, you are probably right... :sigh

Star :cry


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Aww :hug Don't worry, I'm sure you'll have plenty more opportunities to travel to cool places with them


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

This is true. :yes 

Star


----------

